# Another WIP



## Gumby (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm still cleaning this one up and correcting at a pixel level, but it's the same deal as the wizard thread, a graphite drawing with effects layered over it.


----------



## Potty (Oct 13, 2012)

A secret crush, Gumby?!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 13, 2012)

Potty said:


> A secret crush, Gumby?!



Shhhhh! You will speak of this to no one! Remember Bazz's story and the Hessian sack? Mmmmuuuwaaahaha!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 13, 2012)

> Shhhhh! You will speak of this to no one!


Now leave and find the Golden child. 

Nice work, I like the textures on the 'frame'


----------



## garza (Oct 14, 2012)

Can you steer me to a good tutorial on learning to do this? Charcoal, oil, and water colour all have their attractions, and I'll never give them up (nor the camera, for that matter) but this is another craft I'd love to learn.

Edit - Forgot to mention - this is boootiful.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you, Olly and garza. I'm having a lot of fun playing around with these.

There are a lot of programs out there, Adobe Photoshop being the big one. I actually have that one, but find it's too complicated for me and I haven't taken the time to learn it, yet. The program I've used here is simply the free one provided by Photobucket. They have an advanced editing which is pretty simple to use, and you can zoom in to clean up at the pixel level, along with the basic editing in which you can add effects and layers. Since Photobucket is free, it's a pretty sweet deal, garza.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 15, 2012)

I am loving it, honestly I do - but isn't something about his posture very... camp?

I think I love it more because of it.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 15, 2012)

HKayG said:


> I am loving it, honestly I do - but isn't something about his posture very... camp?



Absolutely, camp is a good description.  He's very much striking a pose. I suspect he's a conceited type of man, er, snake, um, snakeman.


----------



## toddm (Oct 17, 2012)

cool effect, bizarre image, must have some meaning that I'm unaware of : )
---todd


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 28, 2012)

I particularly like the face. The expression reminds me of an akido master I once saw - supremely confident about his abilities and ready for action. All that is a few lines - well done. 

I do like the edges and the fact that there is light behind and dark in front.


----------



## Abbey08 (Oct 28, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Thank you, Olly and garza. I'm having a lot of fun playing around with these.
> 
> There are a lot of programs out there, Adobe Photoshop being the big one. I actually have that one, but find it's too complicated for me and I haven't taken the time to learn it, yet. The program I've used here is simply the free one provided by Photobucket. They have an advanced editing which is pretty simple to use, and you can zoom in to clean up at the pixel level, along with the basic editing in which you can add effects and layers. Since Photobucket is free, it's a pretty sweet deal, garza.



Ok Cindy,
I am very jealous! Photoshop? The full Photoshop? All I have is Photoshop Elements :crushed: There is definitely a learning curve. I have one of those "Missing Manual" books but....I think the best way is to jump in and play with it! And ALWAYS make sure you're modifying a copy of your original :nightmare:  I've known that forever, and still made the mistake just a couple weeks ago 

I've done my fair share of work at the pixel level  As you plod along, you've got to keep telling yourself that the final image will be fantastic and that it will be worth all the work!

By the way, full Photoshop is pricey; Photoshop Elements is less than $100.

Lorraine


----------

